# Puppy Farms



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There is a petition to ban them.

https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/213451


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Signed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow!! that climbs quick should reach target in the next hour  

Signed twice here.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Signed.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Done


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Signed

That's over 100k now so I guess it triggers a debate in Parliament...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

GMJ said:


> Signed
> 
> That's over 100k now so I guess it triggers a debate in Parliament...
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Sorry but it will only be considered for a debate Graham, many/most just get a pat on the head and ignored. :surprise:

Terry


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Signed


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for signing the petition.

If this was picked up by the Media, it might help to get it considered by Parliament.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The more publicity these kind of things get the better.

I did all the right checks when I bought my last pedigree puppy. When she got a life threatening illness (Addison’s disease) I delved further. It turned out that the lady who bred her got her mother from “ a very nice lady who met me at service station!”. My breeder was a Nursing Sister so no numpty just gullible.

Puppy Farms now set up safe houses to fool people into thinking they are home breeders!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Signed


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Some one 

Once apon a time bred him from a hound from Hell 

And he’s ours 

Well he’s mine 

He remains my baby

He loves the family , is devoted to me 

But I think it’s a dominate thing , albert is above 

I’m below him so he will protect me with his life if need be 

Wether or not I need it 

I don’t but he isn’t listening , he’s not listening still

Perhaps he never will

Sandra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

dghr272 said:


> Sorry but it will only be considered for a debate Graham, many/most just get a pat on the head and ignored. :surprise:
> 
> Terry


Good news Terry (et al) - the Government have agreed to debate the issue.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

GMJ said:


> Good news Terry (et al) - the Government have agreed to debate the issue.
> 
> Graham:smile2:


Really good news, I hope the debate proves fruitful.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The cynic in me expects that it will. After all it'll be almost universally popular with voters and no vested interests can be damaged. It's tailor made for the newly Green Govey.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The trouble is that no one turns up for these debates. We should all write to our MP's and demand that they attend.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

patp said:


> The trouble is that no one turns up for these debates. We should all write to our MP's and demand that they attend.


Trouble is they wouldn't get to go to their other jobs were they make loads of lovely money.


----------

